
Child-Welfare Activists Attack Facebook over Encryption Plans - i_am_not_elon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/technology/facebook-encryption-child-exploitation.html
======
sarcasmatwork
To live in a free society, we need and depend on encryption. See 4th
amendment.

